# Wild child



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Violinist Patricia Kopatchinskaja to be exact. Where did they catch her? I first heard her Beethoven Violin Concerto with Paavo Jarvi -- this is the way it might be done in an exciting and virtuosic live performance, all sorts of interpolations and mini-cadenzas. Exciting to say the least.

Then her 2013 Gramophone record of the year with Eotvos conducting. Certainly the finest and most vital Bartok #2 I've ever heard. And following that, her version (with Jurowski) of the Stravinsky concerto, which still makes me listen again and again...and I don't even like the piece!

Now I've got her Kreutzer Sonata, with Fazil Say, who has had his own problems with the Turkish authorities over supposed blasphemy. There's no other performance like this. Currently download only at Amazon, three bucks.

I wonder if anybody else has been listening to her. Opinions?


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

No, honestly I haven't listen to her yet (she is that one playing with bare feet, is she?), but this reminds me that more or less the same had been written when Isabelle Faust, Julia Fischer, Hillary Hahn, Alina Ibragimova and surely some other young lady violinist came on the scene...

What's happining with them? Once we had only Anne-Sophie Mutter...

Obviously the fact that we have now much more talented lady violinists than in the past is a very good thing. I'm just wondering if this is always based on their pure musical qualities or there is something else... most of them have "aestethic" qualities as well.

Anyway I won't be biased and I'll listen to her with pleasure.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

She is very good. I've heard her in some modern rep and wow - really secure and accurate with a huge and flexible sound and utterly musically convincing. Total package as far as I'm concerned - surprised she didn't really start recording big stuff until her 30s.?

She's not being sold on looks or sex appeal (unlike, say, Martin Frost, Jonas Kaufmann or Jean-Yves Thibaudet) and I hope we're all starting to get past that being our first assumption about successful women


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

dgee said:


> She is very good. I've heard her in some modern rep and wow - really secure and accurate with a huge and flexible sound and utterly musically convincing. Total package as far as I'm concerned - surprised she didn't really start recording big stuff until her 30s.?
> 
> She's not being sold on looks or sex appeal (unlike, say, Martin Frost, Jonas Kaufmann or Jean-Yves Thibaudet) and *I hope we're all starting to get past that being our first assumption about successful women*


Yes, so do I. 100% agree!
But it's hard to make the show-business change their mind. Recording sales is important for them, more than the musician's intrinsic qualities...

EDIT: this applies for either men or women...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

GioCar said:


> No, honestly I haven't listen to her yet (she is that one playing with *bare feet*, is she?), but this reminds me that more or less the same had been written when Isabelle Faust, Julia Fischer, Hillary Hahn, Alina Ibragimova and surely some other young lady violinist came on the scene...
> 
> What's happining with them? Once we had only Anne-Sophie Mutter...
> 
> ...


I've read pianist Alice Sara Ott does the bare feet thing, too. Hopefully, they don't make any foot fetishists swoon.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Violinist Patricia Kopatchinskaja to be exact. Where did they catch her? I first heard her Beethoven Violin Concerto with Paavo Jarvi -- this is the way it might be done in an exciting and virtuosic live performance, all sorts of interpolations and mini-cadenzas. Exciting to say the least.
> 
> Then her 2013 Gramophone record of the year with Eotvos conducting. Certainly the finest and most vital Bartok #2 I've ever heard. And following that, her version (with Jurowski) of the Stravinsky concerto, which still makes me listen again and again...and I don't even like the piece!
> 
> ...


Yes, Say can't keep his mouth shut while playing either.

Haven't heard PK's LvB with Jarvi. I will have to. The Herreweghe was forgetable.

Good Stravinsky, but was drowned out in the Prokofiev.

Everything came together with the Eotvos collaboration. And engineers were her friends there, too. I noticed some lack of projection in earlier recs. :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> Haven't heard PK's LvB with Jarvi. I will have to. The Herreweghe was forgetable.


Yes, I misremembered -- there is only the Herreweghe, not any Jarvi (was thinking of Janine Jansen, another fine recording). And to me, not all that forgettable!


----------

